# Repeater Pocket Watch



## samthelemming (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello,my name is Sam, i', 15 (16 on the 18th yey) and new to this forum ( I am a member of vintage radio forum)

My Great Aunt has recently died and whilest clearing up her house I found a loverly gold pocket watch, on closer inspection I discovered that it chimes!

I have attached some pics, I'm just interested in any advice, tips or background for this type of pocket watch.

Thanks 

(P.S. I do own several pocket watches so understand the basics, sorry about the quality of the images, was quiet hard to get them to that standard  )

im having troble with the pictures, here are the links,

http://bp2.blogger.com/_ZluP6HiNrMk/SEgzfH...-h/DSCN4803.JPG

http://bp3.blogger.com/_ZluP6HiNrMk/SEgzfX...-h/PICT0602.JPG

http://bp0.blogger.com/_ZluP6HiNrMk/SEgzfn...-h/PICT0607.JPG

http://bp2.blogger.com/_ZluP6HiNrMk/SEgzgH...-h/PICT0606.JPG

http://bp3.blogger.com/_ZluP6HiNrMk/SEgxuX...-h/PICT0603.JPG


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to The Watch Forum Sam :rltb: You may very well be one of our youngest members. 

Due to the low quality of your pictures (some watches are really tough to capture I know) perhaps if you could post back any the text ,numbers and other distinguishing marks so those here who may know more about your watch may be able to help.

And when you get chance perhaps you could post pictures of your 'other' pocket watches.

I hope you enjoy your stay. Cheers Stu


----------



## samthelemming (Jun 4, 2008)

Righty-ho,

The watch is what I believe to be a quater repeater, there is no name on the face, which is not gold or porcelain, possibly silver or steel (I think it could do with a clean what ever the material )

Inside the back on the dust cover it says , in French (my aunty was French, I presume this was her fathers, possibly grandfathers) "N 1241 , Daucil Aiguilles a Parie, ECHAP A CYLINDR'E QUATRE TROUS EN RUBIS"

Pictures are very hard to take as it is so shiny, the screw head inside are all bright blue.

I shall upload some pics of my other watches (and clocks ?, are clocks covered )

I am going to have it serviced as the chimes (which I am not going to use until the serice, for risk of wearing) are ok, untill the last one or two when they slow, rather a bit I might add, the gentleman at the jewlers said that if it hasnt been used for 50 year then it will have no lubricant and should not be used, so I feel rather silly having worn it for two weeks whilest we where at my Aunts house after her death.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

That's a dandy watch! I'd love to see what other stuff you have. Ony 15, huh? I thought I was young. I'm only 20. I'm about as eccentric as you could imagine with old stuff...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, you have there a REALLY fine pocket watch!

The movement is a Lepine Cal. I with a repeater extension and was built between 1800 and 1825.

Here is the same caliber but without the repeater function:










These movements were mainly built in french ebauche (or raw movement) manufactures like Japy Freres and were sold to the uncountable watchmakers who finished these watches and sometimes put their own name on it.

Typical for this early caliber was the going barrel with a stop motion work on it. It was built with serveral escapements, mostly the cylinder escapement (as in your movement), sometimes with the better ruby cylindre escapement(!), but also with comma, lever or spring detent escapements. This kind of movement was first used by Lepine (himself) and Breguet, who was possibly involved on the development of this caliber.

The rest of the motion work is held by single radial

The size of these movement varies between 22 and 23 (french) lines (or 50-53mm) and were pretty big watches of this time, the cases are mostly of gold. There are models of this movement with a repeater or with an independent second.

Back to _your_ watch:

The dial should be silver, the hands are of breguet style (probably gold?)

Alas I cannot find a "Daucil a Paris" (Aiguilles means "hands" for setting the watch) - is this name correct?

And by the way, if someone offers you 200 pounds for it: Forget it! It is much more worth! 

Andreas


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

What a beautiful watch!



Shangas said:


> I'm only 20. I'm about as eccentric as you could imagine with old stuff...


You haven't met me... I consider myself to be a Victorian engineer born out of my time :huh:. I'm only 16 as well


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Want the chance? What's your MSN address or Yahoo address? We can chat over IM.

I'm terribly old-fashioned. One of the reasons I love pocket-watches...sad and weird...


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

You can increase this "fetish", if you use other things from "ancient" time too.

I love the time about 1900, and the style and kind of living of this time too.

Additional to pocket watches I use the old german handwriting (I am german) - unreadable for todays people. See this link:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/content/kunst.schr...schekurrent.jpg

An old example: http://www.mikrolisk.de/content/kunst.schr...aufbrief_01.jpg

And I like straight razors, have a small collection of 8 straight razors, which I also use(!) - with leather strap, several shaving soaps and and and...

("celebrating the shave").

B)

Andreas


----------



## samthelemming (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks very much for the replies, especially Andreas for the information; I think I might be a very lucky 15 year old to have this!

I have packed the watch away now but shall take it out later to check what is written. And as for selling it, I would never dream of it! :shocking:

As for eccentricity, well I think we all are. I love the 20's and 30's and really want to run around in a top hat and tails going to and from the Drones Club 

Back to reality and I do have allot of interesting things, from a mechanical calculator, 25 old (mostly mechanical) alarm clocks to a self named "radio and telegraph laboratory" ( I got the idea from a really old book) which is in reality a workshop for anything, but mostly radio's (valve).

Mechanical things are one of my loves, I find old typewriters fascinating, along with steam trains and vintage bicycles.

I do also have, a now unused, old safety razor, in its box. It came with a mechanical "disposable razor blade sharpener" that I found in my Aunts house, all great fun.

Sam

P.S. I WANT A TIME MACHINE (one way would do)


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

samthelemming said:


> Mechanical things are one of my loves (...) steam trains


 

Ahh, the Beauty, Simplicity, Intricacy, Complexity, Historical Value of a Steam Locomotive. The list goes on... I love anything steam.

- Jeorge


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm horribly eccentric, I am.

I almost never listen to music outside the realm 1900-1960.

My timepiece is a mechanical crown-wind pocket-watch.

My writing-instruments are fourteen vintage and modern fountain pens (All working, fuelled up and ready to go).

I have a collection of hundreds of Old Time Radio shows (Circa 1938-1950s).


----------

